# [Rumour] 3DS relaunch next year w/ second analog + new name



## Feels Good Man (Aug 23, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> New thread for new news. Thanks to _Adoru_ for the heads up.
> 
> From the same French site that leaked Project Cafe (Wii U) first, 01net.
> We are lucky to count among our –mostly anonymous - sources several foreign correspondants, some of them at key positions in the global gaming industry. We owe them, among other things, our early coverage of the Playstation Vita and Wii U hardware. One of them, who happens to be one of the very few Nintendo employees to dare break the code of silence, recently gave us a sobering account of the state of affairs inside the Big N structure.
> ...



http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=441994

Seems like good speculation although it might be 99% false. The site did leak Vita & Wii-U first so idk.


----------



## Ben_j (Aug 23, 2011)

Adding a removable joystick is technically impossible, as there is nothing to plug it to the 3DS...


----------



## Nebz (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm really not sure what to think.

A new design? Different name? Oh boy.... 
A $10 peripheral for current 3DS owners? 

I think imma just take this with a grain of salt for now. I can't wait until 20 other sites change up this bit of news for the worse.


----------



## Clarky (Aug 23, 2011)

sounds possible given past reputation, iwata has said that would only ship out re-modelled machines when they find the flaws of there current one, the idea of bringing a new model out withg a better battery and a new analouge stick sounds great but surely the people who already bopught a 3ds would feel mugged off?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 23, 2011)

Fuck no.

I don't want a redesign _*one year*_ after I purchased the damn system.


----------



## minoplis (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, it's a weird rumor, but a 3DS hardware revision is kinda expected move from Nintendo to some people, if they manage to improve battery life it would be great already, I don't care that much about a second analog stick


----------



## Wintrale (Aug 23, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Fuck no.
> 
> I don't want a redesign _*one year*_ after I purchased the damn system.



It was barely more than a year after the DS came out that the Lite did, too. If Nintendo repeat the cycle they had for the DS, we were going to get a 3DS Lite next year and a 3DSi in 2016 anyway.


----------



## Fishaman P (Aug 23, 2011)

It wouldn't be necessary... if the slide pad and d-pad could he used at the same time on current hardware.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 23, 2011)

Lies spread by Sony...


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 23, 2011)

oh thats funny, I don't know ANY company who would screw over it supporters like that. 
Where these rumors come from, I don't know


----------



## awssk8er (Aug 23, 2011)

Not believing this. Shigeru said they considered adding a second one, but the gyroscope made it so they didn't need it.

They will add it on their next (Fully new) handheld... but I don't believe they would add it to the 3DS.


----------



## Snailface (Aug 23, 2011)

Just kill me if this turns out to be true.
I'm worried because the source of this rumor is trusted.

Edit: Given the state of things, a panicked redesign is likely, but some sort of clip on nub seems far fetched.


----------



## Kiaku (Aug 23, 2011)

Was going to buy a 3DS sometime soon, but this rumor makes me think twice...
I don't really think Nintendo would create a new design now, because how would former 3DS owners be able to transfer their purchases (and also their free games from the "ambassador program")? If they can't, there will be a huge uproar.


----------



## Ikki (Aug 23, 2011)

I call bullshit. 

Even though it would make the drastic price drop more reasonable.


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 23, 2011)

This better stay a rumour.


----------



## MSaki (Aug 23, 2011)

heh not surprised if or if not true as it would be funny to see a 3dsv2 or 4ds


----------



## Clarky (Aug 23, 2011)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the ds came out in 2004, the lite came out in 2006, 2 years by my count. the ds lite was just a redesign which tidied up the flaws of the original design and the dsi i considered was more of an experiment.


----------



## Snailface (Aug 23, 2011)

In a pinch the 3DS motion control can substitute for the second circle pad. So that's the option first gen 3DSs will use probably. 

Knowing that makes the idea of a retrofitted circle pad seem even more ridiculous. (and how would you close the bloody thing?)


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

Knowing Nintendo, that's unlikely.  That said, I'd be fine with it, but again, it's very unlikely.


----------



## ZenZero (Aug 23, 2011)

Really hope this isnt true, but the source scares me.


----------



## sputnix (Aug 23, 2011)

if I remember correctly IGN reported that their wasn't going to be a redesign for the 3ds like the ds lite in the near future, of course that response doesn't deny a new console but nintendo is in the red financially the cost to develop, build, promote, compensate early 3ds owners even more, and convince retailers that this console will sell and not gain dust would bankrupt nintendo I highly doubt this source even if it does worry me a bit having just bought a 3ds for the ambassador program


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 23, 2011)

Spoiler











Sorry, I had to


----------



## Nebz (Aug 23, 2011)

sputnix said:
			
		

> if I remember correctly IGN reported that their wasn't going to be a redesign for the 3ds like the ds lite in the near future, of course that response doesn't deny a new console but nintendo is in the red financially the cost to develop, build, promote, compensate early 3ds owners even more, and convince retailers that this console will sell and not gain dust would bankrupt nintendo I highly doubt this source even if it does worry me a bit having just bought a 3ds for the ambassador program


Yeah Nintendo reps stated there would be no redesign anytime soon around the launch of the system. Sorta like how Reggie said there won't be a price drop in the US in an interview after Nintendo's E3 2011 presentation and look what has happened with that.

Anything could happen. I like collecting the handhelds so it's likely that I'll get this if it is true. My main problem is just that it seems a bit early and I don't know if I should believe this... especially with a Nintendo home console around the corner also (which they'll be discussing about tomorrow according to the original article).


----------



## MakiManPR (Aug 23, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Fuck no.
> 
> I don't want a redesign _*one year*_ after I purchased the damn system.




Apple do that every year....


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds fake. 

Second analog? Makes it more fake.

Besides, Nintendo said that they won't make a redesign anytime soon


----------



## awssk8er (Aug 23, 2011)

Like I said before, it obviously sounds fake, but I don't see any reason why they would do this.

- They already pissed off a lot of people with the price drop... betraying more customers that buy it after the cut just would make their image worse.
- People who don't have a 3DS would see that they release too many models... and just say "What's the point of getting this one if I just get screwed next year?"
- Sure a second analog stick would be nice... but to go through all that trouble, and pissing people off.... for one small feature?

If they put it in from the start, they wouldn't have to be dealing with their "Sleepless nights" trying to make an add-on.

I have always supported Nintendo, and have purchased multiple models of the same system... but if they do that I would just stop gaming all together (I barely game as it is).

Edit:




			
				MakiManPR said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but Apple sucks. At least they add such small things, that it's not like people upgrade every year. If they redesign with a new analog stick... certain games wouldn't be able to play on the older system.

Even if it's an accessory for $10... it's a dumb idea. Just stick with what you gave us originally. The touch screen is good enough.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 23, 2011)

FUCK YEAH GIMME 2ND ANALOG I WANNA BITE A TIGER

Some wireless external controller, or an attachment, would be way badass.  But this is bullshit.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

Guys, a relaunch is not the same as a redesign or new iteration, a relaunch is literally a new 3DS, or more precisely, a new successor to the DS in place of the 3DS.  While it's probably fake I *really* hope it's true, though there's a low chance of that.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 23, 2011)

Actually I won't mind a new redesign (better if you only need to top up a wee bit if you trade in your old 3DS - which is impossible). 

However, the worst thing which can happen - no more backwards compatibility.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 23, 2011)

*sigh*
I'm hoping this will be a false rumor.. If not...


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Guys, a relaunch is not the same as a redesign or new iteration, a relaunch is literally a new 3DS, or more precisely, a new successor to the DS in place of the 3DS.  While it's probably fake I *really* hope it's true, though there's a low chance of that.


Ace attorney needs not any second analog stick!


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 23, 2011)

if this is not a rumour i can't help but facepalm.. like wth Big N.. so wait & see for a real reason to curse them


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't need one at all.

Honestly, I don't see what's so wrong with a relaunch.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 23, 2011)

because so many people dont want to feel screwed over


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> because so many people dont want to feel screwed over


Well since it's a relaunch and not a new iteration, I don't see why it wouldn't sell for very little in exchange for an original.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but once this info is released (I hope not) no one willl buy the 3DS and Nintendo would lose money.
Also I wouldn't be able to get it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't come back to N. America until summer


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well a big part of the reason people aren't buying the 3DS is because they think it's a 3D DS and not its own system.  This is Nintendo's chance to redo everything they did wrong with the 3DS, and it would be released unto the world as a new system simply because of the name and likely better advertisement.


----------



## Presto99 (Aug 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a pretty *own*ing system. I really hope they don't re-release this. It will make them sound bad, although they DID already mess up on the naming of the 3DS....I also don't wanna pay for some second slide pad that should have been there in the first place. I don't see how it would work though. Nintendo already said the 3DS was too tightly packed to accommodate a second nub.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly that's true, hell when I first heard that name I thought the same, Ninty's been really shitty when it comes to the creativity of their products' name
I wouldn't mind them renaming it, it would be strange but good


----------



## BLBLB (Aug 23, 2011)

If another 3DS comes out, I hope there is some kind of award for EVERYONE who bought a 3DS before the relaunch, Even if it is something small.  I hope it would just be something like a new battery or that second analog stick, which i think would make more sense.  The 3D does not strain my eyes, but I only play for like an hour everyday.


----------



## awssk8er (Aug 23, 2011)

After reading the comments on Nintendo3DSblog... it kinda makes sense.

Kid Icarus is coming out... and lefties get pretty f*cked, so they make an analog pad that covers ABXY. This way, lefties don't get screwed, there are no new games that use this "second analog pad" screwing over people that don't have the $10 add-on, and it's not even required for games.

I think it makes sense... Only thing is that it would only be used for certain games, and the 3DS probably cannot close with the add-on attached.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> After reading the comments on Nintendo3DSblog... it kinda makes sense.
> 
> Kid Icarus is coming out... and lefties get pretty f*cked, so they make an analog pad that covers ABXY. This way, lefties don't get screwed, there are no new games that use this "second analog pad" screwing over people that don't have the $10 add-on, and it's not even required for games.
> 
> I think it makes sense... Only thing is that it would only be used for certain games, and the 3DS probably cannot close with the add-on attached.


I suspect that it'd probably replace the 3DS, not sell alongside it.


----------



## BLBLB (Aug 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Replacing the 3DS is such a bad idea... Nintendo really dug themselves into a deep hole.  I think if anything, another piece will be sold as an attachment.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 23, 2011)

the more I think about this, the more screwed over I feel. I hate rumors like this


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 23, 2011)

The reason why the 3DS never included a 2nd analog stick was plainly explained by Nintendo. There is no room for it, and the one on the left takes the full depth on that spot of the device, so no, just because there's nothing on the surface below the ABXY buttons doesn't mean there isn't anything underneath that spot in the device.

Parents unconvinced that the 3D effect is harmless? Parents uninformed about parental controls, which seems to be on most devices nowadays....

The DSLite, released 1 1/2 years after the DSphat, made no major changes in terms of device functionality. This rumor suggests major changes, insomuch that anyone who bought an early revision would luck out. Considering Nintendo's stance of early adopters as shown by the free 20 VC games, charging early adopters any money on something as important as a 2nd analog attachment, which would definitely affect game designs, goes against that stance. The DSi had major changes, but that was also 4 years after the DSphat was released.

It was always said that while it boasts the 3D effect (and is repeatably focused because very few devices actually have that feature), developers were never forced to use it in the first place.


----------



## amptor (Aug 23, 2011)

I say 100% false.  All games up til that date will not support dual analogs.  It would be futile to add it later on and why does it really need it anyway?  The controls on the current unit are perfectly fine.

A third relaunch within 2 years?  Some writer must be getting bored.

I call BS on the entire article.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 23, 2011)

A right analog stick? On a Nintendo console? Ew no. Nintendo's games have never had to have a second analog stick. The camera ai in Mario games and most recently, OoT 3D, is remarkable. I say keep the second analog off. People need to stop bitching.


----------



## MigueelDnd (Aug 23, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
			
		

> the more I think about this, the more screwed over I feel.


Me too. At first I was really skeptic and thought BS, but now I can't help to look at my 3DS and feel bad.

I seriously hope this isn't true but it sounds Nintendo-ish, maybe they pull-off a DSi-like console and make exclusive games for it that use both slide pads. It doesn't sound so good and I *really* hope all of this is BS.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

BLBLB said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is an awful idea from a economical standpoint.  Most people don't buy very many peripherals, and not only that but that would mean games that require it would be exclusive to those who bought this peripheral.


----------



## BLBLB (Aug 23, 2011)

http://www.3dsbuzz.com/rumors-fly-of-a-3ds-redesign-in-2012/

found this article on 3dsbuzz and they have some user created pictures... the second one is pretty ugly


----------



## BLBLB (Aug 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> BLBLB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it would suck that you would need to buy an extra peripheral, but that does not stop the developers from creating the games to support the original 3DS layout.  And i would much rather purchase a $10 peripheral than a whole new system.


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 23, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Parents unconvinced that the 3D effect is harmless?




IMHO that right there is the #1 thing that has hurt 3DS sales. And I'm 44 years old and the parent of an 8 year old ... I hear my peers spouting ignorance every day at work, and this topic has come up. My generation is (unfortunately) dropping a huge collective 'meh' when it comes to 3D display, whether it be in films, video games, etc., and its showing in the marketplace. And, yes there's the 'not with my baby's eyes' thing. (And, there may be something to it ... my 8yo daughter can handle the 3D, but she doesn't like it at all. Om the other hand, I have it on all the time.)

Anyway, this rumor has ot be bullshit. And while it may not be true of 3rd party titles, if you think about it Nintendo hasn't ever been real big on dual analog controls. Even on Gamecube which had the second stick, Nintendo's 1st party titles didn't use it a whole lot. (That I can remember, anyway)


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

BLBLB said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're saying you'd rather buy a $10 peripheral that would have low support by devs than have a new system with a new name, analog stick, and likely a bunch of other improvements such as battery life at likely the same price as the 3DS is now and increased likeness of increased 3DS sales?


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> BLBLB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it means that the system I purchased less than a month ago, that came out 4 months ago, will become a brick that has to go through some crap snail mail order, in order for me to play games that I expected I would be able to play from the get go? Yes, yes I would


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think they'd really be that stupid even if this were true?  They'd likely allow you to exchange it, and since this is a relaunch/redesign rather than a new iteration, I'd suspect that it would cost little to no money at all to do so.

The downside?  Nintendo would lose money unless they found a way to synthesize 3DS' and sell them at a profit elsewhere.


----------



## BLBLB (Aug 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> BLBLB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I should have explained better.  What I am saying is, the 3ds is barely a half-a-year old, and in my opinion, a relaunch would be a bad idea so early.  I would very much like to see a 3DS with improvements, but i highly doubt it will be the same price.  They should wait, release the big titles like Luigi's Mansion 2 and Super Mario 3D Land, and gain buyers first.  THEN release a new system at least a year and a half later.  A $10 peripheral would not bother me that much, and they could even release a new battery for free with exchange of the old one that the owners could change themselves.


----------



## RisnDevil (Aug 23, 2011)

Dragging the 3DS along with/alongside a redesigned model would be a disaster.  They did it once, and it didn't work (the Gameboy Micro).  If Nintendo is not selling enough, and does not think they will, I have full faith and confidence that they WILL release another handheld, from the ground up.  Add-ons don't sell, and don't get supported.  If that is where they feel the problem is, they will make something new, not release an add-on.  Plus, what HANDHELD has ever, EVER, had an add-on with this level of....NECESSITY?  (Yes, I know the Gameboy Classic had the camera and the printer, the GBA had the card reader/eReader thing, and the PSP had the eye, but all of them just go to show that HANDHELD ADD-ONS DON'T SELL!)

As for excitement or disappointment over something new:  meh.  Honestly, I have enjoyed my 3DS immensely and even if the only titles that come out for it are the ones that are currently out and the handfull that I can't wait for (Mario Kart, Super Mario Land 3D, Kid Icarus:  Uprising, Heroes of Ruin, Starfox 64 3D) I will be happy.  I know I will buy the next thing Nintendo releases and I'm not foolish enough to lie or implicate otherwise (just like I will be day 1 purchasing a Vita and a WiiU).

And both of those pictures from 3DSBuzz were out before the 3DS was officially revealed, they are just using old content.  Do a search:  there were some great concept mock-ups before the underwhelming design was released.  Many designs that show the feasability of dual analogs in the current(ish) form factor.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hence the crap snail mail order part


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

BLBLB said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I said, this is a redesign and not a new iteration, and as such, if it were to be released late then there would be a crapload more people with 3DS, a crapload of sails that "could have been" and more, a crapload more 3DS that need to be replaced.  Also, if they do it late then fewer 3DS devs will support it's new features than those that would have if it had been released early, thus making it an almost inevitable bomb.


----------



## BLBLB (Aug 23, 2011)

RisnDevil said:
			
		

> Dragging the 3DS along with/alongside a redesigned model would be a disaster. They did it once, and it didn't work (the Gameboy Micro). If Nintendo is not selling enough, and does not think they will, I have full faith and confidence that they WILL release another handheld, from the ground up. Add-ons don't sell, and don't get supported. If that is where they feel the problem is, they will make something new, not release an add-on. Plus, what HANDHELD has ever, EVER, had an add-on with this level of....NECESSITY? (Yes, I know the Gameboy Classic had the camera and the printer, the GBA had the card reader/eReader thing, and the PSP had the eye, but all of them just go to show that HANDHELD ADD-ONS DON'T SELL!)
> 
> As for excitement or disappointment over something new: meh. Honestly, I have enjoyed my 3DS immensely and even if the only titles that come out for it are the ones that are currently out and the handfull that I can't wait for (Mario Kart, Super Mario Land 3D, Kid Icarus: Uprising, Heroes of Ruin, Starfox 64 3D) I will be happy. I know I will buy the next thing Nintendo releases and I'm not foolish enough to lie or implicate otherwise (just like I will be day 1 purchasing a Vita and a WiiU).
> 
> And both of those pictures from 3DSBuzz were out before the 3DS was officially revealed, they are just using old content. Do a search: there were some great concept mock-ups before the underwhelming design was released. Many designs that show the feasability of dual analogs in the current(ish) form factor.



Never saw those pics lol... anyway it is a shame handheld add-ons do not sell, because i love my e-Reader and i love my Gameboy Micro... However, if they sell the add-on with a 3DS game as a bonus (example: Legend of Zelda 4 swords for Gamecube with the GBA to Gamecube cable), then this piece could actually work.


----------



## BLBLB (Aug 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> BLBLB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess your right on the developers point, it just annoys  me off to see a system fail greatly and then have a total revamp... in my opinion it makes Nintendo look desperate, and i will be very disappointed if a new system does come out over $200 dollars, because i really do not think it will be same price range as it is now.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

BLBLB said:
			
		

> RisnDevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but once again, it would very likely have little dev support.


----------



## amptor (Aug 23, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> A right analog stick? On a Nintendo console? Ew no. Nintendo's games have never had to have a second analog stick. The camera ai in Mario games and most recently, OoT 3D, is remarkable. I say keep the second analog off. People need to stop bitching.



I completely agree with this post.  I would not buy a new 3DS console for dual analog.  I'd be like, no thanks.

Now, fire red 3DS on the other hand.  That system looks pretty sharp.  I may end up grabbing one some day.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

amptor said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So if it were to be relaunched, you wouldn't use a 3DS anymore?  And as I said, a relaunch is a pretty huge thing, and they likely wouldn't just add a new analog stick.  Not to mention Nintendo would probably not support the "old" 3DS anymore as a relaunch is a replacement.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 23, 2011)

I really don't think it's a new design. At most, it's just an attachment like this: Link

Only it goes on the buttons. Nintendo wouldn't make a re-design like this so early; it this really does amount to anything, it has to be attachment only.


----------



## hatredg0d (Aug 23, 2011)

well, i dont believe a word of this "leak"..

if Nintendo actually did as this says, i would face-palm so hard the Nintendo retirees would feel it.

sounds like someone is just trollin to me, lol. even an attachment like the link above us unlikely imo. being that it would not be up to par with the other joystick (only 4 directional movement) and would serve no purpose being players would just use the damn buttons instead of buying a piece of plastic to push buttons for them


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I really don't think it's a new design. At most, it's just an attachment like this: Link
> 
> Only it goes on the buttons. Nintendo wouldn't make a re-design like this so early; it this really does amount to anything, it has to be attachment only.


If that were the case, I'd probably pass.  I'd rather have my regular 3DS than one that looks like that.  Or a relaunch, there is much that can be improved.  Like the name.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't believe anything will become of this rumor. 

I do believe that the 3DS needs an intervention as i think it isn't doing as well as Nintendo intended.

What ever Nintendo does in the intervention is anyone's guess.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 23, 2011)

Nintendo has already had something of a disaster with backlash to the 3DS that it is trying to (and in a few ways, succeeding) recover from in the eyes of the fans. This would just generate more antipathy from the people who bought the machine originally, who I'm sure would feel "abandoned" somewhat.

A revision on the 3DS is inevitable, but this doesn't sound right. Nintendo can make mistakes, but come on; they aren't _stupid_.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> amptor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then they better be ready to either lose a butt load of money from people who already bought a 3DS, or they give them replacements for their "outdated 3DS". 

Nintendo to relaunch a console, I can somewhat see. But to relaunch a whole new console after a year and not support the older models for those of us who bought it, would be a disaster, and there is no way they are THAT stupid.


----------



## YayMii (Aug 23, 2011)

If this is real, I'm expecting this transition to be like what Sony did with the PS1's dual analogs. Release games with it that don't require the extra controls (but work with them), then slowly/eventually start releasing games that require them. And perhaps still continue to release some regular 3DS games too. But maybe Nintendo could benefit 3DS users by putting in some 3DS-exclusive content, possibly as an early-bird gift to people who picked up the first-gen 3DS. If that's too generous, maybe they'll just shower them with more free games.

In any case, I'm kinda glad that I'm waiting for the rehash. Though there's a small possibility that I won't get it (I have teh Xperia Play), there's probably going to be some features that'll convince me otherwise.


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 23, 2011)

What! Since when is a second analog stick required to play!?
This sounds nothing like Nintendo, they wouldn't rush to get a second analog stick.
We have the gyroscope and the touch screen.
I am crossing my fingers that they dont add another analog.
Whether attachment or not.
Anyway all I think would happen with a new model is better battery life and bigger sweet spot, released early 2013
People would just rage (like everywhere i've seen about this post) if they did this.
So simply, this statement is false.(Portal 2 anyone?)


----------



## Searinox (Aug 23, 2011)

I remain highly doubtful of this. It would be a developmental nightmare to have to reprogram support for a 2nd stick, and the "screenshot" I saw of where you'd put that stick was of a Nintendo DS Lite. Not only would programmers have to drag with backward compatibility for the original 3DS for the rest of the console's life but it's not even a mandatory must-have. Also "toning down" the 3D sounds like utter bollocks. Why the HELL would they want to redesign the whole screen for a simple tone-down that can already be achieved by moving the 3D slider?! If anything they would improve upon it. They would rather upgrade camera resolution than add another stick.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Aug 23, 2011)

won't happen, the 3rd party  devs still on would drop them.
look what happened to sega after all the hardware attachments.
it's what caused the dreamcast to bomb, things like that make it harder on the 3rd party devs to do there thing and cause poor sales.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh my gosh! This is 100% true! Everyone confirmed it! Even the Queen of England! I can't wait for the relaunch! *looks at source. (01net.com)*

Oh... wait...

tl;dr: Story is probably bullshit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Why I think so? A 6 pound peripheral from Nintendo? When pigs fly. Also, OP's news article (from 01net) sounds so incredibly biased it is incredible. I'm going to take this with a ton of salt, not just a grain.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 23, 2011)

ONM said they contacted Nintendo and say they deny any such redesign. Of course, Nintendo's response is more of a non-denial denial.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 23, 2011)

impossible if this is a new console or even slightly new. 
there must be something else to it other than just attaching a new analog.
but there isnt any space to put something new.
therefore i say this is false.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2011)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> ONM said they contacted Nintendo and say they deny any such redesign. Of course, Nintendo's response is more of a non-denial denial.








 Oh well. 01net's bollocks could seriously damage Nintendo's rep. I'd advise Nintendo to declare that this isn't true as soon as possible to diminish both 01net's credibility and restore public faith.


----------



## Nebz (Aug 23, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> GeekyGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless it is true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I absolutely hate the "Rumors and speculation" statements these companies give. All they're saying is "Maybe... Maybe not....". 

Nintendo, y u no have us rest assured?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2011)

*From the same French site that leaked Project Cafe (Wii U) first, 01net.*

Nintendo never actually called it Project Café. In fact, the Project Café thing was faked hype.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh hell no.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 23, 2011)

If true I'm glad I didn't pay full price for this (also getting free games) and will probably not buy a Nintendo console for a very long time.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 23, 2011)

Silent Storm said:
			
		

> If true I'm glad I didn't pay full price for this (also getting free games) and will probably not buy a Nintendo console for a very long time.


Why not?


----------



## boombox (Aug 23, 2011)

If they really are going to make a new 3DS in not much time at all or add more peripherals to it they better make a fantastic deal for the ambassadors because I am not impressed or excited by any of these rumours.

The real news will help me make my mind up on whether to buy any future Nintendo devices..because quite frankly this has been the worst take-off ever ¬_¬


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey nintendo, please take my money 




Spoiler



Again


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2011)

Grr... I'm sending a complaint to 01net.


----------



## Minox (Aug 24, 2011)

I somehow find it unlikely for Nintendo to alienate early adopters once more when they recently tried to fix the situation regarding the major price drop by giving early adopters free game.

Fixing a bad situation and then making it bad again makes no sense from any kind of viewpoint.


----------



## The Composer (Aug 24, 2011)

You guys need to take into account several facts:

-It makes a lot of sense to launch a new system next year. The original DS came out in Japan in December 2004, and the Lite model in March 2006. Thats just 15 months for an insanely successful system.

-If the 3DS came in Japan in February 2011, Nintendo can easily launch a new model in May 2012. Since the sales are not as successful as the original DS, they can anticipate said launch to April or even March in Japan, same year. 

-Adding a second analog nub is one of the most logical reasons to revisit the system. Turning down the 3DS effect can be considered as an improvement too. 

For me, is a win-win situation. *I didnt buy the 3DS because buying a new system in the first 6 months is always a gamer fail.* I'm glad I bought a PS3 instead of a 3DS, because if the new revision is good, I will get it, and if its not much of an improvement, I can buy the actual 3DS at a lower price.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 24, 2011)

The Composer said:
			
		

> For me, is a win-win situation. *I didnt buy the 3DS because buying a new system in the first 6 months is always a gamer fail.* I'm glad I bought a PS3 instead of a 3DS, because if the new revision is good, I will get it, and if its not much of an improvement, I can buy the actual 3DS at a lower price.


Relaunch =/= revision.  By far.  Also, I don't see how it's a fail, I bought it for $250, get a lot of bang for my buck, and when the revision comes out I'll transfer my games over to that one and sell my current one.  I'd say it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 24, 2011)

they could easily sale a slap on shell for the bottom with an extra battery and have it plugin to the 3ds' power port, in a similar why to the one power pack. The 2nd slide pad than communicate threw either threw bluetooth or IR.

However I like to point out these same 2nd stick rumors were around for the psp's first revision and they stated too a relaunch. We all know how the PSP 2000 turned out.

Even if Nintendo did decide to relaunch the system with two slide pads and a LZ and RZ like some of my friends believe, Nintendo could release a bluetooth classic pro3. The C.Pro 3 could than be used as a controller for the Wii U and the old model 3DS.

Do I think a new model 3DS is coming with a completely new name to stop people from confusing it as a 3d ds?, Yes. Do I believe addition control(s) being adding?, No!

Their be no point in Nintendo basically starting from square 1 right now, not after promessing 3ds owners 20 free games and heavily promoting the new mario games and pokemon rumble coming on cable.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 24, 2011)

The Composer said:
			
		

> -It makes a lot of sense to launch a new system next year. The original DS came out in Japan in December 2004, and the Lite model in March 2006. Thats just 15 months for an insanely successful system.



The DSLite did not make the radical changes/additions that this rumor is said to make. The DSLite changed the outer design, improved brightness (as well as allowing 4 brightness levels instead of a toggle), is lightweight in comparison, and has improved battery life (on the lowest brightness setting). This 2nd analog slider rumor by itself is a far greater change than anything the DSLite put out because it is a "game changer" in the same way the DSi would be considered that, but it took the DSi 4 years after the launch of the DSphat to make its appearance.


----------



## Fishaman P (Aug 25, 2011)

Actually, I _suppose_ a second slide pad could be added through IR or 3DS Wireless Communications, although that would really drain the battery quickly.


----------



## Tigran (Aug 25, 2011)

Can someone tell me why the 3DS is supposedly such a big failure when it's sold in 4 months, the same as the DS did in 4 months?

May I also remind people that the 4 months the DS sold for are the summer months, where sales are almost never huge and not the holidays?


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 25, 2011)

So wait, after almost a full year, it's already getting a revision? Good thing I didn't buy a 3DS if this is true.


----------



## Tigran (Aug 25, 2011)

The Composer said:
			
		

> -Adding a second analog nub is one of the most logical reasons to revisit the system. Turning down the 3DS effect can be considered as an improvement too.




All I can say is WTF?! Seriously... If people are too damn stupid to turn off the 3d if it's a problem... line them up and shoot them. And before someone goes making the comment, "But every game has to have 3d added! Mandate by Nintendo!" I'd like to point out Devil Survivor Overclocked.  Only fricken 3d on it is the opening movie!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 25, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Actually, I _suppose_ a second slide pad could be added through IR or 3DS Wireless Communications, although that would really drain the battery quickly.



Even with that, the slide pad would need to be powered to send the data.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 25, 2011)

The Composer said:
			
		

> -Adding a second analog nub is one of the most logical reasons to revisit the system. Turning down the 3DS effect can be considered as an improvement too.



While I disagree somewhat with your other points, this struck me as the most obvious. While I would be glad if they toned down or removed the 3D entirely, the second analog stick is a terrible idea.

The big problem is, well, where would it go? How would they fit it in? The dual screens make another analog stick a)basically superfluous, and b)difficult to place. No matter where they put it, it will feel awkward to play with.


----------



## Tigran (Aug 25, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> The Composer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




See that slider on the side of the screen? Slide it all the way down!


WOW! 3D gone! I've done the fricken impossible!


----------



## donaldgx (Aug 25, 2011)

A drop on the 3DS price, and now this rumor. It is certainly suspicious.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 25, 2011)

Tigran said:
			
		

> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Removing the 3D functionality would probably reduce the cost of producing the 3DS'. The less it costs to produce, the less they sell it for (hopefully).

Plus, the 3D is kind of a distraction. The fact that it is there means that most developers are going to waste some of their time in developing the game to make sure it works. Without that, they could (perhaps) spend that time on other things, like making a fun game. 

I know, that sounds absurd. Just a thought.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 25, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Tigran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you're right, devs will try and waste their time with 3D just because it's there.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 25, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Removing the 3D functionality would probably reduce the cost of producing the 3DS'. The less it costs to produce, the less they sell it for (hopefully).



Removing the 3D functionality would reduce the cost of the unit by very little because of what actually contributes to the effect. When set to no 3D, the only thing that doesn't get used to its fullest in any scenario is the parallax screen. Based on reports, it costs Nintendo ~$33 for both the parallax screen *and* the touch screen together. Assuming they equal each other (because the touch screen is not just a simple screen), each would cost $17.50. Reducing the 800x240 parallax screen to a simple 400x240 screen would probably only knock off a little more than half of that. So, a non-3D version of the 3DS would reduce the cost to Nintendo by ~$10? Then there's having to deal with 2 versions of the 3DS in the assembly, testing, marketing, etc., which in the end, would probably cost Nintendo more than to simply produce one version of the 3DS and have people who can't handle the 3D effect to simply *turn it off*, either by the slider or parental controls.

Also, who is the say that the screen isn't capable of being used as an actual 800x240 screen with the parallax barrier off? Games right now may not use it, but what if future titles could? Anyone with the non-3D 3DS version would not be able to get that capability, so to prevent that, keep the 800x240 display but remove the parallax barrier. This in itself would only beenfit those games that actually use that display mode, so it would be a waste to most other games. Going back to cost reduction, the cost reduction would be less than before. Let's assume by $5 now instead of $10. Situation becomes even worse for Nintendo, so why bother?


----------



## Gahars (Aug 25, 2011)

^

I wasn't aware of that; point taken.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 25, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Removing the 3D functionality would probably reduce the cost of producing the 3DS'. The less it costs to produce, the less they sell it for (hopefully).
> 
> Plus, the 3D is kind of a distraction. The fact that it is there means that most developers are going to waste some of their time in developing the game to make sure it works. Without that, they could (perhaps) spend that time on other things, like making a fun game.
> 
> I know, that sounds absurd. Just a thought.


When they get use to the machine's 3D, that wouldn't be a problem. Their are not wasting there time for the people who enjoy the 3D.
Also you make it sound like they can't make a fun game with 3D(which could possibly make it better).


----------



## Gahars (Aug 25, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The problem is, most people don't really enjoy the 3D, along with the strain it places on many people's eyes and the system's batteries.

And sorry if I was unclear. A game can definitely be fun with the 3D. However, so far, no game has been improved through the inclusion of 3D (Hell, it doesn't have any impact, gameplay wise, since they have to accomodate people who won't/can't use the 3D).

I'm just saying, instead of diverting resources to the 3D, use it instead to focus on the core gameplay. Every game can always benefit from extra time in development, from low budget games to Nintendo's AAA titles. Besides, with one of the 3DS' biggest faults (in the eyes of many) being a sparse game library, an added focus on making quality titles surely couldn't hurt.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 25, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> The problem is, *most* people don't really enjoy the 3D, along with the strain it places on *many *people's eyes and the system's batteries.
> 
> And sorry if I was unclear. A game can definitely be fun with the 3D. However, so far, no game has been improved through the inclusion of 3D *(Hell, it doesn't have any impact, gameplay wise,* since they have to accomodate people who won't/can't use the 3D).
> 
> I'm just saying, instead of diverting resources to the 3D, use it instead to focus on the core gameplay. Every game can always benefit from extra time in development, from low budget games to Nintendo's AAA titles. Besides, with one of the 3DS' biggest faults (in the eyes of many) being a sparse game library, an added focus on making quality titles surely couldn't hurt.


Most? Many? You got this info where? 

I seen 3D improve at least 4 games. Also after the since part, doesn't make sense. What does accommodating  minority  of people got to do
with 3D affecting game play? Other words 3D can effect game play in some games whether that person can see it or not.

Not only are there good games already out. There are more good games planning to come out soon despite 3D just by looking at game stop.
The system just can out. What you expecting? A 1000 games in like four mouths? 

Had more to say,but it slipped my mind. :/


----------



## chyyran (Aug 25, 2011)

If this is true, I will fuck myself 10 times over for buying a 3DS so early..
Then I would go over to Nintendo HQ and drop a bomb over there.


@KingVamp
I agree with you, I find that Pilotwings is much easier to play with 3D than in 3D


----------



## Gahars (Aug 25, 2011)

The majority of people I have talked to and/or have heard from came to the consensus that, basically, they saw the 3D as either pointless or having a negative impact. I will admit that there is no statistic behind that, though there is none that says people enjoy it either; I am just going off of the opinions of people I know. (Personal experience, too. 3D movies have never bothered me, but after about 15 minutes of play time on the 3DS, I could already begin the strain.) Generally, you don't want the major selling point, the one the console was named after, to cause pain.

The 3D does not improve the game. It can look nice (if you get the handheld you're holding in the sweet spot, which can be difficult when you're on the go), sure, but the gameplay is exactly the same with or without the 3D effects. 

Companies are not going to alienate customers, especially when a sizable junk (again, personal experience) have issues with the 3D. If you're one of the many that the 3D doesn't work for, and the game requires the 3D to be played properly, then they're screwed. That would probably have a negative on sales, a risk many developers and publishers wouldn't want to take. 

And, um, what? I'm not saying it doesn't have any games, but the library isn't very large. That's an almost universal complaint about the system. Besides, wanting developers to make games the best they could possibly be is a... bad thing? That implies they are bad? You're train of logic kind of got derailed there. Plus, saying something can be improved upon doesn't mean it's shit;  it's called constructive criticism (a good concept, well worth looking up).

In the end, what matters is the games, not a cheap gimmick. In time, maybe the technology will reach a point where it will improve the experience for everyone, and possibly even change the way games are player (Holodeck, anyone?). However, we are just not there yet.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, glad I'm broke then. Couldn't buy one at launch.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 25, 2011)

Just like every console/handheld before it, it takes time for developers to get familiar with a system, even if the features are right in front of their noses. Just because games right now don't really utilize the 3D feature at its best doesn't mean later on it will stay that way. To improve the use of a feature requires that feature to be present in the first place.


----------



## JustChillin1414 (Aug 25, 2011)

Guess I'll wait a little longer before buying my 3DS.. either that or I'll get a PSV.


----------



## Immortal_no1 (Aug 25, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well they could always make more money back by letting a game get released that allows exploiting of the system then lots of people will buy the systems even if a newer one would be released soon. Easy way of getting rid of stock. Then they could update the firmware and block the exploit and stop people playing newer games until they update, just like the psp.


----------



## Fishaman P (Aug 26, 2011)

ron975 said:
			
		

> @KingVamp
> I agree with you, I find that Pilotwings is *much easier to play with 3D than in 3D*


Ummm...


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 26, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it was a typo.


----------



## Fishaman P (Aug 26, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, but what did he actually mean?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 26, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could go either way.....we'll never know the truth.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 26, 2011)

Play with 3d = regular old 3d effects
Playing in 3d = Playing *IN*"side" 3D


----------



## Fishaman P (Aug 26, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Play with 3d = regular old 3d effects
> Playing in 3d = Playing *IN*"side" 3D


Oh, I would have though the other way around


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't really believe this. It just doesn't sound like something Nintendo would do.
I think they will try everything to make the 3DS work.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

Beertje111 said:
			
		

> I don't really believe this. It just doesn't sound like something Nintendo would do.
> I think they will try everything to make the 3DS work.


Yup, like better adverti- oh wait...
Okay, well at least they're really trying to differentiate it from the DS and- oh wait...
Well, at least they didn't make it look at all like a D- oh wait...

...um...


----------



## naved.islam14 (Aug 26, 2011)

If they do make a new one I'll so 'em because just after I buy a 3DS, I find news that a better one may be release just about a yer later. They better give me more than just 20 2D games!


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 26, 2011)

This is like the 10th [rumor] this week...

Oh, and rumor is spelled wrong in the title.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 26, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> This is like the 10th [rumor] this week...
> 
> Oh, and *rumor is spelled wrong in the title.*


It's correct. "Rumour" is the British spelling of rumor.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Aug 26, 2011)

Kiaku said:
			
		

> Was going to buy a 3DS sometime soon, but this rumor makes me think twice...
> I don't really think Nintendo would create a new design now, because how would former 3DS owners be able to transfer their purchases (and also their free games from the "ambassador program")? If they can't, there will be a huge uproar.


yeah, ive been saving for ages for a 3ds. was about to order one but i then i saw a report on digital spy. I think im gonna keep my money for a while. see if it gets confirmed


----------



## omega59 (Sep 2, 2011)

what a bunch of horse poop. they should also fix the MIC, cant even use it properly in zelda spirit tracks wtf is that garbage.


----------



## flygon12345 (Sep 18, 2011)

i think the next version of the 3DS will come out some time soon if the sales in Japan keep on increasing for the 3DS ...Nintendo is siming for a target once that target is achieved it shall announce the next version of 3DS 

(this is what my cousin says ...works for nintendo but doesnt have a high post or something so he is not that sure as he isnt told the future plans of the company)


----------

